# Recent find original mint matching pair of 72 Disc Brake Pea Pickers



## vastingray (Nov 9, 2019)

Minty set of original 72 Disc Brake Pea pickers original dated tires incredible pair !


----------



## 1motime (Nov 9, 2019)

WOW & WOW again!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 9, 2019)

Dude, how do you find this stuff?!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 10, 2019)

Incredible pair!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 10, 2019)

Dang!


----------



## flyingtaco (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm not even in to Stingrays but what @1motime said


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2019)

vastingray said:


> Minty set of original 72 Disc Brake Pea pickers original dated tires incredible pair !
> 
> View attachment 1093187
> 
> ...



You have shinny bikes and palm trees and I have snow to shovel


----------



## West is the Best (Mar 5, 2020)

Dang those are awesome..they must be the top of the line super deluxe models. Do they have A/C and power steering?

Great to see. They are belong in a time capsule 

 All I did in the summer months of the late 60's early 70's was ride Stingrays with my friends for sun up to sun down..Those were good times for sure.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 5, 2020)

Incredible!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 5, 2020)

Old thread but those bikes never get old!


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2020)

Got to be a story behind that minty pair?


----------

